# Show line



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok wasn't sure what to lable this, but I have read alot of posts and see alot of really really knowlegable people here. Not only just in one area but I see show sides and working sides. So here goes I wanted to know if anyone has delt with these lines before, What they thought of the lines, and to those who have not owned the lines what is your view on dogs you have seen from these lines or what have you heard about these lines?

Blood Lines:
Fitz Pits
Larum or Lar-san I am to belive these are the same? 
Nevada
Able Paws
Gaff
Chaos
Watchdog
Older Razors Edge not the bullies they have now
Halfrich
Cheeks
Knowlwoods
Comers
Hughzee
Redwoods
Persinger
Metzinger

Any info or opinions on these lines would be great thanx


----------



## tori (Apr 9, 2007)

up: i can't answer your question about the lines of dogs , i just wanted to say i checked out your my space and i love all of your dogs . it's a great site.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i know gaff[ca] mills out the pups in the hunderds in one year,the stats are on the badrap web site....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya I have seen that about Gaff also. Large scale producers. Bad for Pits.


Thank you Tori for checking out my dogs.

Oh yeah I wanted to add that the bottom ones probly arn't even blood lines just kennels names but I havn't heard or them so I wanted to now if anyone has.

Larum and Nevada are what I am most interested in knowing about because they are a majority of my dogs ped.

I have been to thier websites and Yes I know Nevada is also a Staff breeder.


----------

